# Grub e un errore d'avvio

## Sph3rello

ciao a tutti, installato gentoo e configurato tutto, al momento della prima partenza esce questo

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb2" or unknown block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
```

Sono andato a vedere sulle faq del forum e ho controllato sia che dentro grub ci siano gli stessi riferimenti (hd0,1), che i moduli del kernel siano stati caricati come built in e che l'fstab sia settato a dovere... ed Ã¨ tutto ok.

Nell'installazione da cd live mi vedeva l'hard disk come hdb mentre grub mi ha fatto installare tutto in hd0 (che non sarebbe hda????).

grub funziona e va tutto ok, carica l'immaginetta di splash quindi deduco che punti alle voci giuste.

Chiaramente in grub metto hd0,1 perÃ² come voce metto root=/dev/hdb2... anche se in quella voce metto root=/dev/hda2 fallisce... cosa posso fare???

----------

## comio

 *Sph3rello wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti, installato gentoo e configurato tutto, al momento della prima partenza esce questo
> 
> ```
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb2" or unknown block(0,0)
> 
> ...

 

posta: il tuo grub.conf e l'output di fdisk -l /dev/sdb.

In ogni caso non è un errore di grub, ma probabilmente:

 - hai sbagliato a dare il riferimento alla root (/)

 - non hai compilato nel kernel il fs che usi.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Sph3rello

grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17

root(hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/gentoo-2.6.17 root=/dev/hdb2
```

fdisk -l /dev/hdb

```
Disk /dev/hdb: 40.0 GB, 40027029504 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4866 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device      Boot         Start       End            Blocks        Id     System

/dev/hdb1                 1           125        1004031         82     Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb2                 126        4866     38082082+      83     Linux
```

Last edited by Sph3rello on Thu Jul 27, 2006 8:41 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## comio

 *Sph3rello wrote:*   

> grub.conf
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

hai compilato il fs nel kernel?

----------

## Sph3rello

si si Ã¨ il reiser e nel kernel sono * queste voci qui

Reiserfs support

Enable reiserfs debug mode

Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs

ReiserFS extended attributes

----------

## comio

 *Sph3rello wrote:*   

> si si Ã¨ il reiser e nel kernel sono * queste voci qui
> 
> Reiserfs support
> 
> Enable reiserfs debug mode
> ...

 

ma hai compilato nel kernel oppure hai messo la M di modulo? devi metterlo come built-in e non come modulo.

per favore quota bene i tuo messaggi usando i tag code, quote, ... 

ciao

----------

## Sph3rello

Si si sono tutti built in e non come modulo

Avevo notato che non avevo messo built-in la voce

Kernel automounter support

ma anche quando l'ho messa built-in i problemi persistono ancora...

Nel wiki di gentoo si parla anche di initrd... ci dovrei fare qualcosa????

 *Quote:*   

> nephros mi ha detto alcune cause possibili per questo problema: nephros wrote: 
> 
> Dalla mia esperienza, questo e' causato nel 80% delle volte da un kernel configurato male, di solito sono: 
> 
> [+]IDE chipset (o SCSI controller) support non compilato o compilato come modulo (e senza initrd). 
> ...

 

tenete conto che non ho una partizione di boot ma ho messo grub sull'mbr

----------

## Peach

scusa... mi viene un dubbio leggendo hdb: per caso hai un'altro disco che è stato mappato come hda?

perché se è così, in grub il riferimento a quel disco diventa

```
(hd1)
```

----------

## Sph3rello

si, hda per il live cd è il cd rom quindi il disco è hdb... ora però sul grub se metto (hd0) va tutto e mi carica, splash image e vede anche il kernel. Quindi penso che i riferimenti hd0 siano giusti... o sto dicendo baggianate e la splash image e il kernel se ne fregano???

----------

## Peach

 *Sph3rello wrote:*   

> si, hda per il live cd è il cd rom quindi il disco è hdb... ora però sul grub se metto (hd0) va tutto e mi carica, splash image e vede anche il kernel. Quindi penso che i riferimenti hd0 siano giusti... o sto dicendo baggianate e la splash image e il kernel se ne fregano???

 

sinceramente non mi è mai capitato che il cdrom fosse mappato prima del disco fisso, dal livecd né tanto meno da linux in generale.

Quindi se è uno scazzo del livecd, la cosa migliore è cambiare l'opzione "root" del kernel e farla puntare al posto giusto

```
kernel (hd0,1)/boot/gentoo-2.6.17 root=/dev/hda2
```

----------

## Sph3rello

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi se è uno scazzo del livecd, la cosa migliore è cambiare l'opzione "root" del kernel e farla puntare al posto giusto

 

non è uno scazzo del live cd... è proprio così!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *Sph3rello wrote:*   

> non è uno scazzo del live cd... è proprio così!!! 

 

va bene.

hai provato a far puntare la root a /dev/hda2 ?

----------

## comio

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Sph3rello wrote:*   non è uno scazzo del live cd... è proprio così!!!  
> 
> va bene.
> 
> hai provato a far puntare la root a /dev/hda2 ?

 

ripeto che il problema non è grub. Probabilmente non ha compilato il supporto al fs che utilizza nel kernel (ma evidentemente come modulo).

ciao

luigi

----------

## Peach

 *comio wrote:*   

> ripeto che il problema non è grub. Probabilmente non ha compilato il supporto al fs che utilizza nel kernel (ma evidentemente come modulo).

 

eh che ti devo dire? ha scritto che li ha messi come builtin, non posso pensare che dica fischi per fiaschi...

----------

## makoomba

/me che vota per il controller ide

----------

## comio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> /me che vota per il controller ide

 

avevo saltato un post nella lettura, voto anche io per il controller.

magari il risultato di lspci e il tuo .config (preso dalla directory /usr/src/linux della tua installazione) possono aiutare.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Sph3rello

Allora ho fatto una prova con ubuntu che mette grub in automatico e nella riga di grub (ubuntu) appare questo:

sottolineo che ora ho messo linux nella prima partizione dell'hd quindi hdb1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel quellochemettelui root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
> ...

 

ora mi accingo a rimettere gentoo con questa nuova partizione dei dischi... nel frattempo i suggerimenti sono ben accolti...

ah... dimenticavo... ubuntu parte...  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *Sph3rello wrote:*   

> Allora ho fatto una prova con ubuntu che mette grub in automatico e nella riga di grub (ubuntu) appare questo:
> 
> sottolineo che ora ho messo linux nella prima partizione dell'hd quindi hdb1
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

ti ripeto: GRUB non è il colpevole!

Devi controllare il kernel ed assicurarti che:

  - I driver per i device fondamentali per il boot siano BUILT-IN nel kernel;

  - Il FS della partizione "/" sia BUILT-IN nel kernel.

Posta per favore il .config del tuo kernel che valutiamo noi... accompagnato da un lspci per favore.

ciao

----------

## Sph3rello

ok, grub non ha colpe va bene ho capito  :Smile: 

ora che rimetto gentoo controllo tutto per bene cmq i driver (come tutte le cose del resto) sono tutte BUILT-IN (a me i moduli non piacciono per nulla) magari mi sono saltato qualcosa ma ho seguito alla lettera l'handbook... cmq mò fatemela rimettere e vi dirò...

Grazie dell'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *Sph3rello wrote:*   

> cmq i driver (come tutte le cose del resto) sono tutte BUILT-IN

 

infatti -ad esempio- basta mettere questi due

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is set
```

per avere dei problemi con SATA  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sph3rello

ma io non ho SATA... quindi??? dovrebbero essere "no" giusto?

----------

## Peach

 *Sph3rello wrote:*   

> ma io non ho SATA... quindi??? dovrebbero essere "no" giusto?

 

niente, era un esempio dei casini che si possono raggiungere mettendo builtin i moduli sbagliati o non mettendoli proprio.

----------

## Sph3rello

Risolto... perÃ² non chiedetemi come...

ho messo stavolta la partizione di linux all'inizio del disco ed ora va tutto bene... mah... misteri... ora perÃ² un altro piccolo problema... non mi rileva la scheda di rete... che mi sono scordato qualcosa nel kernel?

no niente fixato... era il modulo che non lo caricavo... ora lo carico e va tutto bene

ultima cosa poi la smetto giuro...  :Smile:  ho i caratteri della console enormi... come posso fare a rimpicciolirli?

----------

## comio

 *Sph3rello wrote:*   

> Risolto... perÃ² non chiedetemi come...
> 
> ho messo stavolta la partizione di linux all'inizio del disco ed ora va tutto bene... mah... misteri... ora perÃ² un altro piccolo problema... non mi rileva la scheda di rete... che mi sono scordato qualcosa nel kernel?
> 
> no niente fixato... era il modulo che non lo caricavo... ora lo carico e va tutto bene
> ...

 

fai un nuovo topic solo dopo aver fatto una ricerca nel forum!

ciao

----------

